# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  الجيش النيجر (1) ... هليل العرضة (0)

## عثمان خالد عثمان

*نقل مباشر لمباراة الهليل والجيش النيجر..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الكورة بداية ليها 26 دقيقة .
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ضائعة من مهند .. الدقيقة 30 ه
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قرط علي الصفر دا بالضبة والطبلة
وشغل التعيشقة من 1 الي خمسة الطريق معبد
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الجيش النيجر متقدم واحد صفر ..عن طريق هنسا.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ضغط شديد من الجيش علي الهليل .. ويارب التاني.. حارس المرمي بالمرصاد.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ركنية للهليل مهند في التنفيذ.
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بالتوفيق للجيش
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

الجيش النيجر متقدم واحد صفر ..عن طريق هنسا.



 هنسا ماااااااااااااااا ح انسي
ان شاء الله همسا
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

قرط علي الصفر دا بالضبة والطبلة
وشغل التعيشقة من 1 الي خمسة الطريق معبد



مية المية انشاء الله ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدطيب
					

بالتوفيق للجيش



آمين 35 وتقدم للنيجر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*دخول الاسعاف .. وعنف من لاعبين الهلال.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*حارس المر مي بالمرصاد ...
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*عودة كااااااملة للجيش.
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*لو ب(هنساااااا ) !!
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قوية من سيف وخارج الملعب ركلة مرمي.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مخالفة علي اللاعب هنسا .. وكورة خارج الملعب تماس.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*40دقيقة ولازالت الجيش متقدم بمسمار .. تقفيل كامل.
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ياخوانا التعادل حصل ده الهلال
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قوية الي ضربة زاوية الحكم الي ضربة مرمي.
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*لا تفرحو العليبه ديل التقول دافعين مستحقاتهم
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*كراعي حاره من دخلتا جابو التعادل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*اعوذ بالله هدف ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ياخوانا التعادل حصل ده الهلال



كراعل حارة .. شديد.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*يا تينا كراعينا حارات_التاني قو و و و و و ون لا كان كدا بارده تب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*سؤال بالجد محيرنى شديد..ليه دايما الهلال بيلعب يوم الاحد؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مخالفه علي رأس 18 وبطاقة صفراء..
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

سؤال بالجد محيرنى شديد..ليه دايما الهلال بيلعب يوم الاحد؟؟؟



عشان هنود صدقي_ _ _ انا شاكي إنهم كريستيان
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*نهاية المباراة بتقدم الجيش بثائيه ... هنسا
وواحد للهليل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*هنسااااااااااااااا ... اضرب الحمام ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الرشيد غالبوا الكلام اتمتم ... فقد المنطق.
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاحمر الزنجي
					

يا تينا كراعينا حارات_التاني قو و و و و و ون لا كان كدا بارده تب



 انشاالله تبقي تلج وتجيب جليد
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الرشيد قال دفاعنا راقد سلطه ... ههههه
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*ياشباب عثمان ده بنقل ليكم في الكوره دي من الراديو والله _لازم إكون في تحفيز لامثال هذا الشبل الطموح_ _ _ !وانا قاعد معاو _ _ وبنفعل جدآ لما تحصل هجمه للجلفط وبقفل الراديو _وهذا إن دل إنما يدل علي مريخيته التي لاتحدها حدود _شباب صفقه لهذا الشاب 
طق طق طق طق طق طق
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ياخوانا التعادل حصل ده الهلال









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

انشاالله تبقي تلج وتجيب جليد



كورعيكم بااااااااااردة
وأنشاء تلج بس
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاحمر الزنجي
					

ياشباب عثمان ده بنقل ليكم في الكوره دي من الراديو والله _لازم إكون في تحفيز لامثال هذا الشبل الطموح_ _ _ !وانا قاعد معاو _ _ وبنفعل جدآ لما تحصل هجمه للجلفط وبقفل الراديو _وهذا إن دل إنما يدل علي مريخيته التي لاتحدها حدود _شباب صفقه لهذا الشاب 
طق طق طق طق طق طق



اديك العافية الاحمر الزنجي  ...
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الله يستر مايدخل بشه ...
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الرشيد قال اطلعوا هيثم ...
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*ياعثمان يا إبن عمي _ _ والله ماقصرتا تب _ _ انت المزيع ده بتمتم وجايط مالو شكلو بالع حبوب ظرافه اسي _ _ _ 
يارب سترك وعفوك ورضاك ومريخك الزما ا ا ان داك_
امين
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*تنظيرات من المعلقين _ _
والله تنظير اعمي في تركيب سراميك_
هق هق هق هق اه اه اه إخ إخ اخ
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*نتمنى التوفيق للجيش 

اهداء لمحبى الجيش

[media]الجيش.mp3 - 500 Kb[/media]
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاحمر الزنجي
					

ياعثمان يا إبن عمي _ _ والله ماقصرتا تب _ _ انت المزيع ده بتمتم وجايط مالو شكلو بالع حبوب ظرافه اسي _ _ _ 
يارب سترك وعفوك ورضاك ومريخك الزما ا ا ان داك_
امين



آمين يارب ... هدف للهليل لكن تسلل .. ولاعب من النيجر علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*المزيع ده بجيب لي ضغط _بكورك ساي ده شنو ده
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*كرت اصفر للحارس
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*عيسي لوسين .. ضربة مرمي
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*شامي ريحه بنغلور بس ناسا ساكتين ساي _ _ _ يامحمد كمال دايرين قحتك
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*خندقه للجيش وسد الثغرات ومدثر كاريكا لمهند ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*كورة امامية لصالح النيجر ..
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*يا مشاوير المحبه_الكلمه تقلت_والخطيوات النديه_والغيمه شالت دمه مره_غرقت اناتا ارواحنا الوفيه _آصدقي اضبح في عيون الناس مظنه_اصدقي اصبح فينا كلمات هامشيه _والحقيقه بقت مخافه _وإنزوت في عمق اعماقنا الخفيه
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مهند الي علا سادومبا .. باري سيف هيثم .. قوق العارضة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الدقيقة 6ومازال وسيزال الجيش متقدم ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مخالفه للهليل ... علي بعد خطوات من18
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*بش بديلا لمهند او قارورة او عمو يوسف ..
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*لسه في واحد تالت جاي 
بس شيلو الصبر
عشوشة سماحتها وهي مرشوشة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*جيمس بولس ... مقطوعة الي خميس وبخلص وسيف سادومبا مقطوع كاريكا.
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

الدقيقة 6ومازال وسيزال الجيش متقدم ..



 



:14_6_12[1]:
يا دووووب
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مهند بره ودخول بشه الله يستر.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*يوسف عكسية يخلص .. سيف سادومبا ... وامامية هنسا .. يوسف ومقطوعة.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*باري الي بشه ... سا دومبا ..... ومخالفة للهليل.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قاروة وخليفة هدف.
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*هدف للجلفوط
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الله يقطع بشه ... وهدف التعادل شارع خليفة.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ركنيه للهليل.
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*إنشاء الله الجيش يرجع من جديد _
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, مانديلا-89, الاحمر الزنجي, اسماعيل, راشد مرجي, سارق الفرح, عثمان خالد عثمان, وليد رابح, نادرالداني, نصرالدين أحمد علي+




محمد كمال يحيكم ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قودينوس .. مصاب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*خليفه مقطوعة وعبد القادر ... الله ضائعه من شعيبو .. بطاقة صفراء لجيمس
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, مانديلا-89, الاحمر الزنجي, اسماعيل, راشد مرجي, سارق الفرح, عثمان خالد عثمان, وليد رابح, نادرالداني, نصرالدين أحمد علي+




محمد كمال يحيكم ياصفوة



 اووووووووووووووووه حبيبنا الشوق قناطير مقنطرة
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*عكسية من محمد ...
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*خليفة .. وامادوا علي الازض .
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 اووووووووووووووووه حبيبنا الشوق قناطير مقنطرة



قول ياساتر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ماقادر اكتب حاجة اعذروني الا القليل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ركلة للجيش .. .
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*مالو الجو سخن كدة
دة وكت تعادل دة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*فريق اون لاين يتقدم بهدف علي نجوم الصحافة
في الدقيقة التانية للمباراة
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*الحارس طلع ماسورة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*بشه مقطوعة تماس
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*علا عمر .... قارورة يوسف ركنية.
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*هدف تالت للجلفوط
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*هدف ....... للهلال.
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*معاكم سلامة الضغط شكلو ارتفع
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بعد اذنك يا عثمان عشان تتابعوا
اون لاين يحرز الهدف الثاني ضد نجوم الصحافة في الدورة الرمضانية
مزيدا من الافراح مع الجيش كمان
*

----------


## تينا

*تينا, محمد كمال, معراج, الاحمر الزنجي, اسماعيل, راشد مرجي, سارق الفرح, صخر, عثمان خالد عثمان, وليد رابح, نادرالداني, نصرالدين أحمد علي
رمضان كريم ياجماعه وكل سنه وانتم طيبين وربنا يصلح حالنا
يامحمد كمال وين مافتحت البوست ده ليه 
مش وصيناك
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*نتمني هذه الروح عند لعيبتنا _ _ _ _ فدائيه قتال جديه_ _ ياحليل يا إيداهور_ _ _
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*احمد عادل ... سادمبا يسارية.
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ده شنو مافاهمه اى حاجه انا..ماتقول لى الهلال جاب التالت بس؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

تينا, محمد كمال, معراج, الاحمر الزنجي, اسماعيل, راشد مرجي, سارق الفرح, صخر, عثمان خالد عثمان, وليد رابح, نادرالداني, نصرالدين أحمد علي
رمضان كريم ياجماعه وكل سنه وانتم طيبين وربنا يصلح حالنا
يامحمد كمال وين مافتحت البوست ده ليه 
مش وصيناك









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

بعد اذنك يا عثمان عشان تتابعوا
اون لاين يحرز الهدف الثاني ضد نجوم الصحافة في الدورة الرمضانية
مزيدا من الافراح مع الجيش كمان



بالتوفيق للفريق اون لاين ... وأنشاء الكأس
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

تينا, محمد كمال, معراج, الاحمر الزنجي, اسماعيل, راشد مرجي, سارق الفرح, صخر, عثمان خالد عثمان, وليد رابح, نادرالداني, نصرالدين أحمد علي
رمضان كريم ياجماعه وكل سنه وانتم طيبين وربنا يصلح حالنا
يامحمد كمال وين مافتحت البوست ده ليه 
مش وصيناك



انا ماعاجبك .... ولاكيف.
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

بالتوفيق للفريق اون لاين ... وأنشاء الكأس



 النتيجة حتي الان 4 صفر لفريقنا
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*نصف ساعة والهليل متقدم 3 ...
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الرابع هدف.
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

سؤال بالجد محيرنى شديد..ليه دايما الهلال بيلعب يوم الاحد؟؟؟









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

تينا, محمد كمال, معراج, الاحمر الزنجي, اسماعيل, راشد مرجي, سارق الفرح, صخر, عثمان خالد عثمان, وليد رابح, نادرالداني, نصرالدين أحمد علي
رمضان كريم ياجماعه وكل سنه وانتم طيبين وربنا يصلح حالنا
يامحمد كمال وين مافتحت البوست ده ليه 
مش وصيناك



لي كدا ياتينا إنتي شايفه عثمان قصر _ _ _ ?حرام عليك ياشيخه الزول تعبان وبنقل فيها من الراديو _ده بدل تشكري
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*الهلال رجع للمباراه من جديد
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*خارج الملعب ..يوسف محمد ماقادر اكتب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاحمر الزنجي
					

لي كدا ياتينا إنتي شايفه عثمان قصر _ _ _ ?حرام عليك ياشيخه الزول تعبان وبنقل فيها من الراديو _ده بدل تشكري



انا عارف .....
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*خليفة ركنية ... والرشيد والزعيق الفارغ.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*يااااااااااااارب التعادل ... وضغط هلالاي علي الجيش.
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قبيل ما قلنا ليكم الناس ديل مزبطين امودهم من زمااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الدقيفة 40 والهليل متقدم ... برباعية .... اه وا حسرتاه.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*توقف الكورة ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*خارج الملعب ... عمو يوسف بطل ... وسادومبا بشه قارورة ... وهدف
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ضائع و41 دقيقة ورباعية.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*سادومبا ...... وتماس ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*افيدونا ... كورة قريق اون لاين كم ....؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

خارج الملعب ... عمو يوسف بطل ... وسادومبا بشه قارورة ... وهدف









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

ضائع و41 دقيقة ورباعية.



الحمد لله الضاع
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*3دقائق وقت بدل ضائع.
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

افيدونا ... كورة قريق اون لاين كم ....؟



4/ 1 لفريقنا
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

الحمد لله الضاع



اخبار اون لاين شنو...؟
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*4/2
للهلال
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

4/ 1 لفريقنا



الحمد لله بالتوفيق ..
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*المغصة كلما ننهزم وينتصرو بتزيد ولا شنو ياخوانا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*دقيقتين انتهت باقي دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*انتها ء المباراة ...
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*والرشيد ... زعيق فارغ ...
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*فريق اونلاين 6 الصحافة 1
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

المغصة كلما ننهزم وينتصرو بتزيد ولا شنو ياخوانا



والله صدقت.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

فريق اونلاين 6 الصحافة 1



الحمد لله ناس اون لاين بردوا لينا بطنا ... مبروووووووك.
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

انتها ء المباراة ...



انتهت على شنو؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*احرز الاهداف كل من ...
سادومبا3
خليفة4 
ديمبا2
مساوي 1
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

انتهت على شنو؟؟؟



فوز الهليل برباعية
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*هذا مايمزهم عن لاعبي المريخ الروح القتالية واللعب بفدائة والغيرة علي الشعار
                        	*

----------

